# versa



## jward2 (Jul 12, 2010)

My 2007 Nissan Versa is the first Nissan I have owned. Before this car I had a Kio Rio. My Kia Rio didn't have a many problems as my Versa, and I paid about 8k less for it and put 110,000 miles on it! Over the past 2 1/2 years, I have had my floor replaced, my foot rest fixed, my AC Compressor replaced, my back window cleaned (but not fixed because it still shimmy's), my sunroof had to be adjusted last year, turns out it is now leaking once again (2 times I was in and now I have to bring it in again, but they want to charge me any where from $108-500 just to diagnose the problem). Bonus they may have to keep my car for an extended time. I have put way too much time and money into this car. Each time I go I have to take the day off of work or rent a car. I used to say I loved my car and would never buy any other make of car. Now I strongly believe I will never buy another Nissan again, considering I only have 47k on my car now, what else do I have to look forward to breaking????


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

the bank??:idhitit:


----------

